# Impulse bettas?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I've been seeing some recent impulse or unexpected betta additions for some members so I was wondering if you guys just have extra tanks lying around that you use for these new bettas, or set up something temporary then buy a new tank. Or just pretty much what you use as a home for the unexpected new family members haha. Because I'm feeling like one may be close in my future :lol:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have tanks sitting around. (Er, I have one)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok some people buy impulse bettas and thats alright to a certain extent. But Too much of anything is not a good thing. IMO I see too many people buying bettas on impulse using excuses like "oooh he's so cute he wiggled at me at the pet store". I have seen bettas that I would really like to buy (I even posted a thread once) but I always walk away. I dont know, Hope no one takes this personally, but one buy after another, after another can become animal hoarding, which is a serious issue that needs to be worked out. I used to have a neighbor who came with a new pet snake at least once a month. His house smelled something horrible. according to him most of them were "rescued" from previous owners who no longer wanted them. I dont agree with impulse buys. or "rescue" buys. Only buy a fish (or any other pet) if you already have everything planned out and have a set mindset when you walk into the store. Sure, we may slip - but dont let it become a habit.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

At the moment I have two tanks lying around but I went into petco the other day not trying to get a betta but I did.. and I bought a $40 tank kit for the betta


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have about 20 extra tanks lying around that I pick up at thrift stores or are given to me. I don't allow myself to impulse buy any more but when I did I always had a tank, plant, and spare heater on hand before I brought the fish home.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I only buy what I have room for. At the moment, it's just my ten gallon split in half. I've wanted tons of things I"ve seen, but I know better than to just get them without having anything ready for them (or having funds to live off of personally)


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Alex09 said:


> Ok some people buy impulse bettas and thats alright to a certain extent. But Too much of anything is not a good thing. IMO I see too many people buying bettas on impulse using excuses like "oooh he's so cute he wiggled at me at the pet store". I have seen bettas that I would really like to buy (I even posted a thread once) but I always walk away. I dont know, Hope no one takes this personally, but one buy after another, after another can become animal hoarding, which is a serious issue that needs to be worked out. I used to have a neighbor who came with a new pet snake at least once a month. His house smelled something horrible. according to him most of them were "rescued" from previous owners who no longer wanted them. I dont agree with impulse buys. or "rescue" buys. Only buy a fish (or any other pet) if you already have everything planned out and have a set mindset when you walk into the store. Sure, we may slip - but dont let it become a habit.
> 
> Just my $0.02


I completely agree. I have just seen some members buying a lot of fish recently and I was just curious what kind of setup those "surprise" fish got. I have 2 five gallons, a kritter keeper, and a 10 gallon that aren't used, so if I were to get an "impulse betta" they would have a decent home.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to give in and buy a lot of fish, which didn't end so well...I ended up not having enough time to take care of all of them properly.

Well, I'm resisting a lot more now. I saw a gorgeous indigo masked CT at Petsmart yesterday that I really had to struggle with not buying. 
It helps that I have very little space or money now, though! 

I've got 3 tanks back at home which I'm not using. it helps that they're with my parents rather than here.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I don't have room for impulse buy. Plus the fish at my local Petsmart aren't pretty or at least worth it.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't impulse buy, I dont even have one Betta right now =[ 

I have been searching for 'the one' for weeks. I won;t just settle, because as soon as I do I will find 'the one' and I don't want two Bettas.. I want one spoiled Betta.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I planned 3 of my betta buys, & everything was just peachy - until I had a major issue cuz 2 of them didn't fall in with my plan - they weren't happy in a divided tank (no matter how I tried to block their view of each other they still KNEW). They were stressed beyond belief, & I was stressed & frustrated because I couldn't buy another tank & heater. It all worked out in the end. Whew! My 4th was given to me along with a container & I got a little temporary heater.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Whenever you buy a pet, be it a fish, rodent, reptile, or canine--you're making a big commitment. It's not good for you and it's not good for the animals to make unplanned purchases. You should never purchase a new betta if you don't already have the proper setup to house it. I don't believe in putting the fish in a one gallon unheated container or similar "until you can afford" a proper setup. You will waste less money and the fish will be happier and healthier if you plan ahead and get everything right the first time. If you have other bettas in incomplete setups, you *definitely* should not acquire more bettas until you've completed the setups for the ones you already own. 

I, too, have seen some very ethically questionable impulse buys on this forum. Remember to always put the animals first and push your personal feelings aside. Betta hoarding is definitely a reality that's more common that we probably realize--keeping only as many bettas as you can house and maintain properly is healthier for you and healthier for the fish.


----------



## evelynz8735 (Oct 26, 2010)

So I've been seeing some recent impulse or unexpected betta additions for some members so I was wondering if you guys just have extra tanks lying around that you use for these new bettas, or set up something temporary then buy a new tank. Or just pretty much what you use as a home for the unexpected new family members haha. Because I'm feeling like one may be close in my future :lol:



__________________
watch free movies online


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha, the majority of my betta, have been impulse, or accidental fish.

what i mean by accidental is i orded 1 female crowntail from petco online, to start my breeding, ended up with 2 female CT and 2 male CT, all for free. gotta love petco.

or our most recent rescued VT from the state fair, boy hes been through a lot.

I got a new little girl today as well, saw her in the store VT red girl had to pick her up, shes almost a super red, although she has a wide chunk of her fin missing, i figured i'd rather try and rescue her then let her die in that cup.
Shes my battletorn baby xD

All in all, its become more of a lifestyle then a hobby like i planned.

i mean...not all the "betta hobbists" in the world have 6 tanks in their bedroom, 2 in their bathroom, and 3 in their living room.
But i'd also like to think of myself as a "novice" breeder, hah as if 2 breeds is enough to even claim im a novice at it.

All and all though its been nice, i love my fish, and hopefully will end up housing more, i saw my local store had 10G tanks on sale for 10$ each...i may have to snag 1...or 3. haha. 

but i wouldnt consider it animal hording, cause all of my fish get insanely good care.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have cracked and impulse bought but only if I have an extra tank at home right now I have an extra 2.5 gal. but no way do I need another one.I do have another 2.5 gallon but I gave it to my grandmas abused VT so when he dies which I am affraid will be soon due to lack of care, I will have two extra tanks.Usually how it happens for me is I go to the store see a fish a really like and leave then if I think about the fish alot or start coming up with names I start to make a plan for the fish if there is ANYTHING I need for the fish like an extra plant or a heater or some more gravel or something else I get it when I get the fish that way I don't spend money and the fish is gone and get another fish I don't need.I never just go ooo pretty and buy it without thinking even rescues I think and plan even if it's and hour before I get the fish when I first saw Mizu I could not let him live like that since I thought he was going to die I put him in a temp/hospital tank for 2 weeks then I relized he was a fighter and was going to live so we upgraded.But once we were walking out of the store I already knew/planned what I was putting him in and where it was going.I strongly advise people to not buy a fish and bring it home and then think always think first remember it's a living thing that depends completly on you if you don't know what you are doing with the fish then imagine how the fish feels.Oh and if it's a petstore fish and there is no time limit wait unless you planned chances are it will be there in a couple weeks there are two HMPKs that are dragons that are still at my petco from when I got Diego in august.I think they have had the same kings for even longer.

Sorry that was quite the rant lol


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

The only 'impulse' fish I have is my female. However I had the entire setup ready at home, had been talking about getting a second, and had been looking at her for the better part of a week. At the end of the week, it was a stars aligned sort of thing when I got her (I had a free bus pass given to me and female bettas were on sale at the same time, in all a trip/purchase that should have been $5-$6 was $2).

I'm not getting anymore though. Two is plenty, and I know that I can easily transport them back to my hometown (where I have two setups waiting) if family emergency calls for me to be there. Also I know it won't be fair to any other fish I get, because I would not be able to provide the level of spoiling these two get (80 degree water, densely planted tanks, a varying diet with lots of mental stimulation and attention). In all I'm very content with the two I now have. They have great personalities and are very sweet, gentle, happy bettas.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> The only 'impulse' fish I have is my female. However I had the entire setup ready at home, had been talking about getting a second, and had been looking at her for the better part of a week. At the end of the week, it was a stars aligned sort of thing when I got her (I had a free bus pass given to me and female bettas were on sale at the same time, in all a trip/purchase that should have been $5-$6 was $2).
> 
> I'm not getting anymore though. Two is plenty, and I know that I can easily transport them back to my hometown (where I have two setups waiting) if family emergency calls for me to be there. Also I know it won't be fair to any other fish I get, because I would not be able to provide the level of spoiling these two get (80 degree water, densely planted tanks, a varying diet with lots of mental stimulation and attention). In all I'm very content with the two I now have. They have great personalities and are very sweet, gentle, happy bettas.


Awwe, I dont think thats an impulse buy if you had been watching her for that long. You really had thought about it, so it was more planned.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used to BAD. I bought 3 or 4 bettas at a time.... and had over 20 adults plus breeders and fry. Now since Im breeding I only buy fish that Id like to breed....for example I bought a pure white VT female since my PetCo always gets whites in...for breeding. I also bought a large PK female for breeding to a King. I try only to get a betta for a breeding purpose. Im perfectly happy with my 7 adults, but Im getting 4 more (King betta, white male, and my HMPK pair getting shipped in).


----------

